# What's this traction rod slot about?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Looking at my PowerMax 826 manual at Toro.com I see they point out a little hole slot on the left side of the machine which has a tiny bit of a rod sticking out of it. They say the rod should be adjusted so that it sits back from the forward end of the slot opening by a 1/16 inch approx.

So I go out and look at my machine, ...no slot to be seen.

When I first got the new machine this year the belts were a bit squealy until the traction was engaged so I adjusted the traction wire a lit bit tauter and squeal went away. This is why I had a look at the manual and came across this traction rod slot information.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Only HD models have the slot.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

351beno said:


> Only HD models have the slot.


My 1028 PowerMax has the slot, but i didn't realize it is an HD. It doesn't have an axle clutch/brake, which I thought was on the HDs. Or, did they change on the newer models ?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> 351beno said:
> 
> 
> > Only HD models have the slot.
> ...



When the powermax first came out they only made the big frame / hd. They didnt start using the hd name till later when they had the small frame ones come out. The x in the model name is if it has a steering control they have to call the big frame hd now because they have the same name in both lines 826 oxe.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool - when I re-sell it, I will advertise is as a Heavy Duty, and bump the price up $200. 

I cut you in for $100...if I really get $200 extra.

Thanks...again.


----------

